# UTV with a snow blower? Anyone here use one?



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Anyone here have any experience with something like this? I have been looking at getting a Ranger XP 800 for "work" and came across this snow blower attachment. Looks pretty good. I wonder how it would do on smaller condo drives and sidewalks?


----------



## Idahoktmrider (Sep 6, 2009)

*yeah i got one*

yeah works pretty good, some minor issues, should be dialed in this year, with mods and fine tuning the setup started working on review of it just been to busy.
video just after i got it, have some better video i will upload


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Idahoktmrider;1510145 said:


> yeah works pretty good, some minor issues, should be dialed in this year, with mods and fine tuning the setup started working on review of it just been to busy.
> video just after i got it, have some better video i will upload


That looks pretty good! How does it do in deeper snow? Maybe 6"-8"?


----------



## Plow Solutions (Oct 2, 2012)

You ever use a broom to say move 1-3'' off sidewalks ?


----------

